# Do new build installations require Cat6?



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

No. Cat6 is speced sometimes but is not required by any bylaw I ever heard of. Vancouver does have some goofy building codes but I've never heard of that one. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## devun151 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks, I didn't think so. It would be a pretty big ask, it might have been in relation to condominium housing as a different type of standard but seemed like a stretch for an actual bylaw for new builds. Just hate getting surprises from the inspectors.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think maybe someone got FT6 confused with cat6


----------



## Wigditty (Aug 16, 2019)

Just go and install the cat6 and sell them on how they are ready for the future speeds. Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wigditty said:


> Just go and install the cat6 and sell them on how they are ready for the future speeds. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're gonna do that, sell them on single mode fiber, and OM5 multi mode fiber for future proofing.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If you're gonna do that, sell them on single mode fiber, and OM5 multi mode fiber for future proofing.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Or homerun a 2" conduit from each station to the bathroom.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

CoolWill said:


> Or homerun a 2" conduit from each station to the bathroom.


2"? Why not 5" EMT?

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> 2"? Why not 5" EMT?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


That's my first choice, but the sheetrocker would whine about mudding around it on both sides of the wall.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Check the spec. sheet.


----------

